# new UP power & a long coal train



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

good & bad.......good, I bought a UP GP38-2 (atlas) and 19 coal cars, bunch of other stuff like wheels, couplers, etc.:thumbsup:
bad news.........1 of 3 train stores in the area shut down.....he was there for 39 years. sure, caboose hobbies is the largest train store in the world, but its an hour drive. now the closest is Hobbytownhwell:



















TAGGERS


















Real UP power down big ten curve (just beginning and end of train)








there is no really "close" place to get a shot of big ten curve, but i do have a vid coming


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice pictures....your coal consist looks great.


----------



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

Always a fan of UP stuff myself.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, the majority of the trains through pinecliffe are UP with alot of BNSF and amtrak. those are really fun when i have my fly rod in hand, the peeps love it.


----------

